# Beginner Questions



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi i'm getting a new tank (180 litres) and i have kept community tanks and some bettas, angels and other fish but i would really like to keep lake malawi cichlids first questions will this tank be big enough.
I also knw you have to keep them in hard water but i have been informed the water from my area is soft is there any chemical to make it hard thanks for your replies.

- Jonno


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

If my conversion is right, that's 47gal tank, which is a good size for a small cichlad tank. I'd wait till the experts reply on stocking levels though..

As for hard water, I'm pretty sure you can use crushed coral sand, or other means to buffer your water to the correct hardness/pH without having to resort to chemicals. It is usually much easier to make your water harder, and raise the pH than it is to make it softer or lower the pH. (softness and pH being two different things.)


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I use limestone in my tank. The water won't exeed pH 8.5 no matter how much dissolves.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

You can use crushed coral, argonite, or check out this special cichlid substrate http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8976&ref=3636&subref=AC&N=2004+113553. These will all buffer your water to get you a higher PH. If you have a substrate such as Tahitian Moon Sand, gravel, or silica sand you can use dead coral or any limestone to buffer the water as decorations.

As far as hardness they do make chemicals for that. I use cichlid essential. It is specialy formulated for African Rift Lake tanks.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/NavResults.cfm?ref=3636&subref=AC&N=2004+113003

As far as stocking it kind of depends on what is available in your area and if you want Mbuna, Haps and/or peakocks. If you want Mbuna stick with those only. You can mix Haps and Peakocks together, although some of those get a little bigger than some of the Mbuna.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? Longer tanks are generally better suited for Mbuna. Since territory is important with them. Alot of the Haps will get too large for that setup I think. You could do a group of Aulonocara (Peacocks) but they don't mix well with most Mbuna. Although I'm mixing them at the moment and so far so good.

If you go with mbuna, I would stick to just two species. Possibly a 3rd if its Acei since they are open water swimmers for the most part and won't really take up a territory other then when spawning. They will find a flat rock or just spawn on the substrate. Shoot for one male and multiple females, 3-5 or more. Male Mbuna are generally intolerant of eachother, although you can "fine-tune" setups to house more then one male with experience, time & effort, and a close eye on the situation.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

its a bow front long and curved at front not sure on dimensions but i might order it 2 moz


----------

